# Frecuencímetros y cazafrecuencias



## arriaco (Jul 19, 2008)

Hola peña. Hoy me he quedado bastante perplejo por la contestación dada de un vendedor de Internet al que yo reclamaba que el frecuencímetro que le compré para adaptar a un emisor a PLL en banda comercial o broadcast -88 a 108 MHz- no medía correctamente y lo curioso esque las lecturas que ofrecía eran 6 veces superiores. Es decir, mi frecuencia de emisión es de 102.5 MHz y las lecturas ofrecidas por el frecuencímetro es de 615.0 MHz. Le hago la reclamación pertinente, y ésto es la explicación que me dió y que me dejó sorprendido...

Hola. 
Las emisoras comerciales, transmiten en estereo, eso se consigue desplazando la frecuencia con un codificador para el segundo canal,por eso los receptores tienen un decodificador de estero para recibir esas dos frecuencias. 
Los frecuencimetros,no profesionales, carecen de dicho decoder y por eso al recibir las dos frecuencias, te de lectura erronea. 
Si lo pruebas con una emisora de radioaficionado o Walky,veras que te da la frecuencia exacta. 
Saludos. 

Puede que tenga razón, por eso la razón de la exposición de la respuesta en este foro, por la perplejidad a la que hice alusión, porque un frecuencímetro mide precisamente éso FRECUENCIA y c reo que no entiende de desplazamientos ni de decoders ni gaitas... de hecho, haciendo caso en principio a lo que me decía del desplazamiento producido por el encoder, procedí a apagar el mismo y emitir en MONO, a lo que llegué a que seguía midiendo los 615 MHz de marras. 

Dicho todo esto, quisiera que algún colega del foro me resuelva el porqué mide una lectura superior de 6 veces la lectura real, y como lo puedo corregir. Puede también que lea el sexto  armónico, pero por los filtros que tiene la emisora, me extraña puesto que la fundamental tiene 60 W.

Por último deciros que se trata del famoso ''cazafrecuencias'' marca GOOIT que se ve mucho por internet y especialmente en eBay.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 19, 2008)

arriaco dijo:
			
		

> Hola peña. Hoy me he quedado bastante perplejo por la contestación dada de un vendedor de Internet al que yo reclamaba que el frecuencímetro que le compré para adaptar a un emisor a PLL en banda comercial o broadcast -88 a 108 MHz- no medía correctamente y lo curioso esque las lecturas que ofrecía eran 6 veces superiores. Es decir, mi frecuencia de emisión es de 102.5 MHz y las lecturas ofrecidas por el frecuencímetro es de 615.0 MHz. Le hago la reclamación pertinente, y ésto es la explicación que me dió y que me dejó sorprendido...
> 
> Hola.
> Las emisoras comerciales, transmiten en estereo, eso se consigue desplazando la frecuencia con un codificador para el segundo canal,por eso los receptores tienen un decodificador de estero para recibir esas dos frecuencias.
> ...



Hola lo que describes se puede deber a múltiples factores entre los que se puede encontrar la falla del "instrumento" pero comúnmente puede ser que el TX emita espurias(armónicos, etc) que distorsiona la medición, o también puede deberse a saturación o falta de señal a la entrada del instrumento que produce una medición errónea o a estar usando "pre escaler"(divisor para extender el rango de medición) en la entrada del instrumento con un rango de frecuencia extremadamente alto para la señal a medir.Ej: medir tu emisora 102.5Mhz con un "pre escaler" capaz de llegar a los 2Ghz sobre todo si el instrumento no es muy "bueno" en su diseño y construcción (lease barato)puede ocurrir esa medición falsa.

Mide cualquier otra cosa que no tenga modulación(audio o dato) aunque sea en otra frecuencia   y observa si se mantiene dicha diferencia...si es el aparato debería mantenerse la misma diferencia. 

Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 20, 2008)

Yo me encontré con un problema similar. Tengo un frecuencímetro que aunque dice que lee desde 50MHz hasta 2500, pues sólo presenta frecuencias a partir de 300MHz, ponga lo que le ponga.
Lo solucioné poniendo un condensador de 47pF de la entrada a masa cada vez que quiero medir frecuencias de VHF (menos de 300MHz).


----------



## arriaco (Jul 20, 2008)

Muchas gracias a los dos. Pero atendiendo a la solución práctica de Gatxan, Voy a probarlo y ya te contaré. También había pensado en cambiar el cristal de cuarzo por uno 6 veces inferior de valor. Pero creo que sería una chapuza descomunal y sería incluso muy difícil de encontrar dicho cristal.
Lo dicho, realizaré la prueba del condensador de 47 pF aver qué pasa. ¡¡gracias anticipadas por la idea!


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 21, 2008)

arriaco dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a los dos. Pero atendiendo a la solución práctica de Gatxan, Voy a probarlo y ya te contaré. También había pensado en cambiar el cristal de cuarzo por uno 6 veces inferior de valor. Pero creo que sería una chapuza descomunal y sería incluso muy difícil de encontrar dicho cristal.
> Lo dicho, realizaré la prueba del condensador de 47 pF aver qué pasa. ¡¡gracias anticipadas por la idea!



Esta dándose las 2 cosas que advertí...1 las señales a la entrada(es lo que yo comente de la saturación) es mucha y el capacitor a "masa" esta derivando la RF (reactancia capacitiva Xc=1/2.Pi.Fcia.Cap. ) y atenuando la misma y en segundo termino el amplio rango de medición(2,5Ghz) para medir 0,1Ghz y la calidad del instrumento.

Cambiando el Xtal por uno 6 veces menor no creo que solucione nada debido a que la mayoría de los frecuencimentros actuales son basados en pequeños microcontroladores o bien fabricados para tal fin o programados y no utilizan el método de "ventana" para la medición así que el xtal es para el funcionamiento del Micro y la medición si bien esta relacionada con el mismo no es directamente proporcional.

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 21, 2008)

Hola, yo tengo una estafa de esa marca..perdón un aparato GOOIT, aparte de gastar la pila solo (apagado) marca lo que le da la gana, en mi caso siempre me marca el canal 23 TVE.. y para que salga de esa lectura casi le tengo que poner la antena en la antena del transmisor..total nos han engañado a miles...no es consuelo pero así están las cosas, queda muy bonito en el estante...jeje


----------



## arriaco (Jul 22, 2008)

Pues lo que me faltaba por oir... o sea, que encima se "enguye" las pilas incluso en off ?, me parece muy fuerte que nos hayan estafado a miles... algo tiene que tener... no sé... lo que sí te doy también la razón esque en las medidas de mi transmisor PLL fm, tenía que sacar la antena a tope, y pegarla prácticamente a la salida de la última etapa amplificadora. En los cacharros domésticos de emisión de audio/video de 2,4 GHz, incluso pegando la antena del GOOIT con la antena del cacharro transmisor, no mide ná de ná... haré pruebas de medidas directas sin antena, osea, acoplando la señal con un condensador cerámico a la entrada de antena GOOIT aver si mide mejor... ya os contaré...


----------



## diego_z (Jul 24, 2008)

hola yo recibi hoy uno de estos marca sinometer y me hace el mismo chiste , con el transmisor de 50 mw que esta mas arriba oscilando a 99.5 mhz me marca 229 mhz , probe con el capacitor y en vez de bajar sube que sallllllllllll

edito : lo probe con uno mono y me da la frecuencia justa que suerte , pense que me iba a servir nada mas de adorno


----------



## arriaco (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola Diego. Gracias por tu aportación. Aporta una foto del frecuencímetro de marca SINOMETER para ver el aspecto y conseguirlo por Internet. Gracias.


----------



## diego_z (Jul 25, 2008)

hola bueno te dejo una foto de el susodicho creo que no es el mejor pero funciona en equipos mono 



tambien te dejo una de un o que estaba armando y al no conseguir el prescaler no me quedo otra este anda bien hasta unos 30 mhz si les interesa subo el hex y esquematicos saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 25, 2008)

Hombre¡¡ Diego ese tiene mejor aspecto.. Si es lo que digo, en cuestión de instrumentos hay que pasar por el aro. $$$$$


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

hola voy a preguntar aca nomas para no abrir otro hilo parecido jeje , para medir frecuencias con este aparato por ej en la entrada de 50 mhz en adelante dice 3 v maximo como hago para calibrar la ultima etapa suponiendo que tenga 5w serian unos 16 y algo de volt   que acople deberia usar teniendo en cuenta que la pinza del frecu se la prendo en la antena , esta bien medir de esta forma o se debe hacer de otra que desconosco ? saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 1, 2008)

Bueno...siempre puedes usar un aro de hetz, te haces una bobina de dos o tres vueltas unida al vivo y la malla, la aproximas hasta tener lectura, así puedes medir hasta kilovatios


----------



## diego_z (Ago 1, 2008)

eb7ctx siempre al al pie del cañon , gracias por tu consejo , sabes que anduve dando vueltas y npo encontre ninguna revista ni tutorial de como usar este aparato gracias


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 1, 2008)

De nada, si uno ingresa aquí es para hacer algo útil para los demás


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 13, 2008)

que tal el que está en la web de pira.cz? http://pira.cz/counter.htm no parece complicado, pero como siempre, las comprobaciones se deben hacer con un instrumento de confianza...

Pensaba en comprar un frecuenciometro... pero no tengo ideas de marcas ni nada de eso. Vi uno por ahi a unos 400 pesos argentinos (130 dòlares mas o menos) que lee hasta 4 ghz, pero que se yo... la verdad que no se... 

Todos los instrumentos que he visto en acciòn (osciloscopios, frecuenciometros, etc), trabajan a frecuencias menores de las que se pretenden leer. Por ejemplo, un osciloscopio con frecuencia tope de 60 mhz leyendo todo la banda comercial de fm, y se mete un tono para se comparado con el frecuenciometro, 3 veces màs abajo de la frecuencia deseada... de cualquier manera, me parece muy rebuscado.

Aclaro que no tengo ninguna de estas herramientas y ultimamente noto que vale la pena la inversión, pero que no sea gasto. A lo que voy es que me gasté 300 pesos en la reparación de un transmisor y no me avivé de pedirle al técnico que me lo cambie de frecuencia, cuando ya tenía el equipo listo, le pido por el cambio de frecuencia y me dio una tabla para que lo haga yo... religiosamente hice lo que dice en esa tabla (a pesar que la configuración anterior era muy distinta a esos datos), pero no logrè la frecuencia deseada... tampoco el enganche del pll... asi que me interesaría al menos saber en que frecuencia está.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 13, 2008)

hola DJ_Glenn estube viendo lo que expones y si tenes ganas de armar un frecu este que te dejo aca anda barbaro yo lo arme la semana pasada y es completito auto rango base de tiempos ,1    1  , dice el autor que`puede andar medir hasta 40 o 50 mhz , seria cuestion de ponerle un prescaler como el de la pagina que dices tu , ahora por que te recomiendo este , el que expones tu no tiene por ej 1) indicacion de que estas midiendo si khz hz o mhz este si , 2)no se que conocimiento tienes de electronica pero si es bajo o medio no te recomiendo que te pongas a multiplexar es para dolor de cabeza 3)el costo de este con 7 segmentos es de unos 40 o 50pesos sin prescaler y este es de igual precio sin prescaler 4) yo lo arme y anduvo de una jeje aunque tengo el mio me gusta experimentar jeje, suerte .. 
( deberias ver si consigues el prescaler SAB6456 o algun otro modelo  primero y de paso avisas donde yo necesito uno tambien de lo contrario solo medira hasta 40  o 50 mhz )


----------



## diego_z (Ago 13, 2008)

hola DJ_Glenn estube viendo lo que expones y si tenes ganas de armar un frecu este que te dejo aca no recuerdo la pagina que lo descargue para citar el autor pero anda barbaro yo lo arme la semana pasada y es completito auto rango base de tiempos ,1    1  , dice el autor que`puede andar medir hasta 40 o 50 mhz , seria cuestion de ponerle un prescaler como el de la pagina que dices tu , ahora por que te recomiendo este , el que expones tu no tiene 1) indicacion de que estas midiendo si khz hz o mhz este si , 2)no se que conocimiento tienes de electronica pero si es bajo o medio no te recomiendo que te pongas a multiplexar es para dolor de cabeza 3)el costo de este con 7 segmentos es de unos 40 o 50pesos sin prescaler y este es de igual precio sin prescaler 4) yo lo arme y anduvo de una jeje aunque tengo el mio me gusta experimentar jeje, suerte .. 
( deberias ver si consigues el prescaler SAB6456 o algun otro modelo  primero y de paso avisas donde yo necesito uno tambien de lo contrario solo medira hasta 40  o 50 mhz )


----------



## diego_z (Ago 13, 2008)

de aca saque el que te comentaba
http://es.geocities.com/ea5chq/frecuencimetro_digital_lcd.htm

aqui hay otro modelo , este no lo probe
http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=370


----------



## gepelbaum (Jul 30, 2010)

Que tal, me llamo gabriel y cai en este foro luego de comprarme el sinometer VC2000 y no comprender bien como funciona

Vi que algunos de aca tenian el mismo y que queria consultar si al tenerlo encendido en el rango 1 de MHz y sin las puntas conectadas les marca como loco valores de 120-300 MHz? o si lo tengo que ir a cambiar.  Le conecte en la punta una bobinita de 3 vueltas para ver si se salmaba y capturaba algo de la bobina de resonancia de una radio fm pero nada... el hace la suya, alguna sugerencia

Mira en el bardo que me vengo a meter para hacer un receptor de imagenes satelitales de neoteo teniendo internet y google heart no?

Bueno, espero me puedan dar una mano.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## asterión (Ago 4, 2010)

Parece que no lo has probado con un tranmisor como Dios manda no? sino busca por ahi algun transmisor o fabricate un oscilador a cristal para probarlo.
Por otro lado, esa medida loca parece la clasica medida de los frecuencimetros muy sensibles, eso me pasa a mi pero con mi frecu DIY cuando esta en VHF y UHF.
Poor el oootro lado, he leido ese articulo de las imagenes satelitales, y, para hacerlo tienes que fabricar un receptor con el TDA7000 y un amplificador de antena, en cual de los dos casos vas a usar el frecuencimetro? sabes como conectar un frecuencimetro en un receptor? y en el caso particular del TDA700 lo sabes ya?


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 4, 2010)

TAL CUAL! 
si, seguro estos dias me pego una escapada a electronica liniers que ellos lo tienen al TDA7000 y arranco con la construccion del receptor

yo lo conecte a una radio china en la parte de la bobina... pero el bobina soy yo porque parece que no lo supe conectar bien. se que se puede coenctar en paralelo a lo que queres medir (siempre y cuando no supere la tension max admitida por el frec) o tb usando un "aro de hertz" colocado junto a la inductancia

en esto tengo un problema... lo conecte con el aro aun telefono de 900 mhz y si... marco eso 902 y pico lo cual lo veo posible y valido.
pero con el mismo aro, uno mas chico, otro mas grandre, cuadrado ortogonal y de todas las formas geometricas posibles no logro obtener el mismo efecto al aproximarlo a la bobina de un tipico receptor de radio... sabrias por que?

el tipo marca "en reposo" cualquier frecuencia y va variando. pero al aplicarle una onda pum se calma. lo proble con la salida de un cristal de 11.059 y lo marco justo, lo compare con el osciloscopio. 
asi que es como decis, es muy sensible.

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## asterión (Ago 4, 2010)

Un oscilador local de un receptor es de muy baja potencia como para excitar el frecuencimetro, para esos casos se conecta casi directo al circuito tanque interno de la radio receptora. Tu frecuencimetro parece andar bien, capto la frecuencia del telefono inhalambrico sin problemas en *transmisión*.
El aro de hertz es de lo mas simple, no necesitas hacerlo de muchos tamaños sino como de 1cm de diametro o algo mas con un par o tres vueltas de alambre y ya quedo para siempre.
Saludos


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 5, 2010)

Perfecto! el aro de hertz ya lo tengo impecable. y el frecuencimetro entonces doy por centado que funciona de mil maravillas, o MHz  

Te comento, hoy pase por la tienda de electronica y compre todo para armar el TDA 7000 y el PRE de antena asi que una vez que lo tenga funcionando lo posteo para que se puedan deleitar.

Un saludo y hasta el proximo post!
cambio y fuera


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 24, 2010)

*diego_z*, quería saber un poco sobre el frecuencimetro sinometer. estoy considerando comprarme uno pero no me termino de convencer. En este momento estoy llevando a la práctica un pll todo made in me jeje y la referencia por ejemplo sería de 1,5625 khz, es el resultado de dividir 4mhz en 256 y luego en 10 y no estoy muy seguro sobre si este aparato puede mostrarme ese número.

Respecto al SAB6456, audimax (casa de electrónica de bahía blanca) lo tiene (o lo trae)... yo le encargué un par y pasé después de una semana y ya estaban  a unos $22 cada uno. Ahora, no pidas precios por teléfono porque te suelen decir cualquier cosa... cuando pregunté me dijeron $56 jojojo


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 1, 2010)

a ver si esto ayuda dj glenn tendrias que poner el tx en la frecuencia original la que estaba y ver si se engancha el pll despues si me decis que marca es puedo ayudarte a ajustarlo en otra frecuencia o decirme que pll y que prescaler tiene lo mismo no podes pasar de un solo paso por ejemplo de 91.7 a 102..5 tenes que llevarlo de a poco mas si no tenes frecuencimetro y demas instrumentos para poder ir ajustando el vco con respecto a los frecuencimetros hay muchos aparatitos nuevos que vienen para medir frecuencias altas y son sensibles a esas frecuencias y por ahi captan la 4, 5, 0 6ta armonica de un transmisor el tema es que sin un analizador de espectro no msabes la diferencia que hay entre estas y la fundamental, para que un pll este bien ajustado debe tener en una pata de dicho pll la mitad de la tension de la fuente ejemplo 4volt y si el pll no esta enganchado el tx no esta en ninguna frecuencia para engancharlo muchas veces hay que abrir o cerrar la bobina del vco y ajustar el trimer que esta ern el vco nunca el que esta al lado del cristal

dj_glenn si queres medir frecuencias bajas hasta 10 mhz tenes que comprar un frecuencimtro que tenga una entrada de alta impedancia 1Mohms o mas o un tester con frecuencimetro no es lo mismo que lo que son con prescaler que es de baja impedancia 50ohms


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 1, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta claudio230. El pll que estoy haciendo tiene un cd4060 que divide un cristal de 4mhz por 256, a la salida un cd4017 que divide por 10 y eso va a un cd4046. Del vco va un sda6456 dividiendo por 64 luego a un divisor programable (que todavía no decido cual será) y esto al cd4046 para ser comparado... o sea:

4000 / 256 = 15.625 / 10 = 1,5625 khz (esta sería la referencia)

La referencia multiplicada el factor de división del prescarler = al paso que obtendremos...

1,5625 x 64 = 100khz

así que para saber que frecuencia programar deberiamos hacer por ejemplo:

107500 / 64 = 1679,6875 / 1,5625 = 1075 (este número podría interpretarse como la frecuencia expresada en mhz multiplicada por 10... por ejemplo: 94.7 * 10 = 947 y así tenemos menos choclo).

Como divisor pensé en un cd4040 que puede dividir por 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256, 512, 1024 y 2048 aunque queda muy aparatoso el circuito impreso (sin llegar a usar puentes de alambre).

Para leer estas frecuencias tranquilamente podría emplear un programita de esos que funcionan con la placa de sonido de la pc ya que estoy hablando de que la referencia sería de menos de 2khz... incluso podría poner un TP a la salida del divisor programable y ahí debería obtener la misma lectura que a la salida del cd4017... repasamos entonces:

del cd4060: 4000 / 256 = 15,625 / 10 = 1,5625
del vco: 91500 / 64 = 1429,6875 / 915 = 1,5625

Incluso para leer hasta 4mhz podría usar dos CD4017 dividiendo por diez y luego a la entrada de sonido de la pc... pero mi interés está de momento en vhf, sobre todo en la banda de dos metros... así que tenía en vista este aparato: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-94671972-frecuencimetro-sinometer-24-ghz-8-digcristal-frecuencimetr-_JM_

que opinan?


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 1, 2010)

mira dr_glenn creo que para la relacion costo prestaciones ese frecuencimetro es un muy buen aparato creo que anda bien y cubre bien todas las necesidades para buscar un frecuencimetro mas estable y de mas alta calidad el precio sera muchas veces superior a este creo que este esta bien y los he visto en cordoba y andan bien por ahi parpadean un poco el display pero anda


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 1, 2010)

Le tengo que hacer un cambio de aros a la moto... pero en una de esas puedo estirar un poquito más lo de la moto y me compro ya mismo este frecuencímetro.

Saludos,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola, no me estan llegando las notificaciones al correo. Hace un rato me compré el Sinometer VC2000 y la verdad que es cierto que que hace cosas raras, pero en el manual explica como se debe usar.
En la página 7 dice "3. When there is no input signal, instrument display may not zero, it´s normal and has no effect on measurement for accuracy"... lo que sería algo así como "cuando no hay señal, el instrumento podría no mostrar cero. Es normal y no tiene efecto sobra la presición de la medida.

A proposito, tengo un par de SAB6456. Los conseguí en Audimax (Bahía Blanca) a $22 cada uno.


----------

